# Juan Diaz leaves GW



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Juan Diaz, whom most of you will know as the guy who made Daemonettes with bare breasts, has left GW to move onto other projects. Details from Faeit212:



> via Spanish Team Forums SPANISH TEAM :: View topic - Novedades de GAMES WORKSHOP
> and translated on Dakka
> 
> *via Juan Diaz*
> ...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Sadly, sadly missed. Thank fuck he missed the Daemonette design brief. They were wonderful models, as were the Bloodletters.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Not really too fussed by this, he did some of the derpy eldar when he first joined and i havent forgiven him for that


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sad news,I liked this work on blood angels and dark eldar. cant wait for the games day model even though I'm not going


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Loved all his models, are GW getting a replacement? Or just sticking with who they have left?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

falcoso said:


> Or just sticking with who they have left?


GW don't generally replace in this way, lesser known members of staff usually improve over time and someone will come in lower down the ladder, the up and comers will get more of a chance
(at least that's my take on it)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> GW don't generally replace in this way, lesser known members of staff usually improve over time and someone will come in lower down the ladder, the up and comers will get more of a chance
> (at least that's my take on it)


Pretty much this. GW has other sculptors, we just don't know them as well as Diaz or Goodwin.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

There have been a few new names on products popping up lately


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Sad news, he was really doing some good work. Best wishes to him for his future plans


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Can anybody provide a sort of greatest hits list of work he's done? I can't seem to place his work.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Can anybody provide a sort of greatest hits list of work he's done? I can't seem to place his work.


The only thing I know of his specifically, and that's only because the guys at /tg/ will never, ever, *EVER* stop complaining about the fact that GW didn't keep these is the "sexy topless daemonettes". Honestly, while nice models I felt they went too sexy and didn't show the uglier side of the Daemonettes, but that's just my opinion.

I'd love to be able to pin down more of what all the sculptors do honestly. I think it'd be interesting.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Zion said:


> I'd love to be able to pin down more of what all the sculptors do honestly. I think it'd be interesting.


I know FW used to do a page where they had a list of sculptors and had examples of the stuff they had worked on, GW should do the same I think.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> I know FW used to do a page where they had a list of sculptors and had examples of the stuff they had worked on, GW should do the same I think.


I'd be down with that it I wasn't sure someone would just mail shit to the guy who made the Storm Raven's house.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

From what I could gather he designed some of the Dark Eldar, Space Wolves and Blood Angels current lines, especially the special characters. He semms to deal mostly in humanoïds as I couldn't find his name on any Tyranid releases in the last ten years.


----------



## vallasch (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he did the Hellions, which do have some very cool bits and pieces.


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

I know Jes Goodwin did the Sisters, but wasn't Diaz also involved? I'm getting this from the fact that they half-named the SoB bolter after him (Godwyn-De'az).

Sad to see him go, either way.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

According to Dakka, he also did a many of the current Eldar aspect warriors, when they were resculpted in 2006. Firedragons, banshees, striking scorpians are all his, though sticking strongly to the previous Jes Goodwin sculpts.

Also, these are apparently these are some of his work (not collaborations like much of the GW line):





















































































[/quote]


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

maddermax said:


> According to Dakka, he also did a many of the current Eldar aspect warriors, when they were resculpted in 2006. Firedragons, banshees, striking scorpians are all his, though sticking strongly to the previous Jes Goodwin sculpts.
> 
> Also, these are apparently these are some of his work (not collaborations like much of the GW line):


[/QUOTE]

its sad to see him go he made some awesome Mini's I am curious however to see his next project!f


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Dam that list you put up Max has got most of my favorite minis from the last couple of years in it.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Whatever you think about the metal daemonettes, they're definitely about a 1000 times better than the current shitty plastics. Whether you thought the bare breasts were appropriate or not, the sense of movement in those sculpts was excellent, and the taloned arm rather than stupid giant lobster claws was exactly what was needed.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Hes a good sculptor(now) but many of what he sculpted were designed by Jes goodwin, not saying he doesnt have skills just saying alot of his stuff was done under the direction of others.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Pandawithissues... said:


> Whatever you think about the metal daemonettes, they're definitely about a 1000 times better than the current shitty plastics. Whether you thought the bare breasts were appropriate or not, the sense of movement in those sculpts was excellent, and the taloned arm rather than stupid giant lobster claws was exactly what was needed.


I disagree actually. I feel the new Daemonettes are closer to what they are in the fluff aesthetically and while perhaps not as mobile are still well detailed and interesting. And honestly I don't see the lobster claw thing because the shape is long and thin not blunt and round like an actual lobster's claw.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Juan was a black shirt store manager in Maryland about 13 years ago. He was just starting to sculpt for the design studio.


----------

